# TexLive 2011



## antolap (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd like to get TexLive 2011 into the ports collection. 

Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 3, 2012)

antolap said:
			
		

> I'd like to get TexLive 2011 into the ports collection.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome to the club.

Currently best option is to get TeXLive with ports-mgmt/portshaker


----------



## dbn@ (Jun 3, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Currently best option is to get TeXLive with ports-mgmt/portshaker



I looked through the PRs and only found ports/144057 that referred to TeXLive and that was closed due to submitter time-out.  Is there any particular reason why TeXLive isn't in ports?  

I am keen to see TeTex replaced by a better option as it is starting to show it's age.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 3, 2012)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2012-May/038948.html

We really need FreeBSD TeXLive merge into ports petition


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2012)

DragonSA said:
			
		

> I looked through the PRs and only found ports/144057 that referred to TeXLive and that was closed due to submitter time-out.  Is there any particular reason why TeXLive isn't in ports?



http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2012-May/075264.html


----------



## dbn@ (Jun 4, 2012)

It looks like the requirements for a TeXLive are:

self contained (issues with downloads of unchecksummed files during build, install)
generally static after install (issues with tlmgr [or something] doing upgrades)
not conflicting with custom installs of texmf modules (custom texmf modules breaking things)
Also, I believe, a migration plan needs to be set up to replace TeTex.  It appears the entire tex system is quite big and efforts to make TeXLive work seamlessly might actually hinder a native FreeBSD port.  It appears to have a similar order of complexity as xorg/qt/kde.  

This definitely seems doable, as others such as Debian, Gentoo and OpenBSD have (it appears) succeeded.  Since I am brain-dumping I shall include some resources a quick search has provided me:
ftp://tug.org/historic/systems/texlive/2011/
http://people.freebsd.org/~stephen/
http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/
http://people.debian.org/~preining/TeX/Debian-TeX-Policy/index.html
http://people.debian.org/~preining/TeX/eurotex07-preining-talk.pdf
http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/tex/texlive-migration-guide.xml
http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/ports/print/texlive/


----------

